# I can't take it anymore.



## flyingfish (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Juggernautlolz (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not trying to sound like a jerk in the least bit here but in all honesty look at it from a different perspective.You have IBS.. a condition in which YES.. it cause pain.. constipation and other things but it is IBS!!!! THANK GOODNESS FOR IT!!You don't have colon cancer.. you don't have chrons.. you've got ibs!!!see how I did that.. Now it sounds like you've either got a child now or pregnant with one.. Look at their life now and stop worrying so much about your health because you are in fact healthy for the most part it sounds like.I often sit and think i'm dying of something and I might be however I personally haven't had all the proper tests to be officially diagnosed with IBS.It's what i actually HOPE i have.. Not that I WANT to have a desease.. But i've got something and I'd rather it be IBS than something that will actually end my time here.


----------



## flyingfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Juggernautlolz said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk in the least bit here but in all honesty look at it from a different perspective.You have IBS.. a condition in which YES.. it cause pain.. constipation and other things but it is IBS!!!! THANK GOODNESS FOR IT!!You don't have colon cancer.. you don't have chrons.. you've got ibs!!!see how I did that.. Now it sounds like you've either got a child now or pregnant with one.. Look at their life now and stop worrying so much about your health because you are in fact healthy for the most part it sounds like.I often sit and think i'm dying of something and I might be however I personally haven't had all the proper tests to be officially diagnosed with IBS.It's what i actually HOPE i have.. Not that I WANT to have a desease.. But i've got something and I'd rather it be IBS than something that will actually end my time here.


I know many people have much worse problems than I do, and I thank God that I am not in their position. However, the degree to which IBS is making me suffer is not that easy to dismiss. Not having the end in sight is partly what makes it so bad. I just imagine that there are people out there who manage their IBS so that they are able to focus on other aspects of life, and I came to this forum to try to find out how to do that. It's going to take more than just psyching myself up to have the mindset of a peaceful life. But I do understand where you are coming from, and thanks for the tip.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh blessing and good will to you, I can relate big time, I think a person has to live with this condistion for aleast ten years before they start to hit the wall, I've have been trying everything with in my power to get well, and now after ten years or more of living with IBS and pain oh intense pain almost daily I more confused then ever. I figured that I would be able after ten years be able to know how to treat this condistion but I feel like I am still trying to find my way. I understand what you are going thru, please don't give up there are many many like us out there and together we can help one another. I know what the fellow was saying about being grateful that it is not some serious disease but just IBS but I sometimes wish they could find something just so I know that I am not going crazy as the doctor have been telling me lately. I myself am not giving up but sometime I wish it was over and that I could find a cure or just die and be done with it but it not that easy. I need to go thru this IBS for some learning in this life and I am changing as person every day becoming a better man. I also see that you have now the extra needs of eating more to help feed your young ones life, I understand that you are going thru a rough patch as for advice that I can offer is it safe to take magesium citrate while pregant? If it is you may want to try that in maybe start with 500mg to 1000mg a day to see if it helps with the constipation, it sounds like you have tried alot of different things already. Do you have a GI speaclist? Have you ever seen a natrophatic doctor they sometimes can help. Anyways keep truding the road of happy destiny.Andrew


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Colonics have always been my savior. I get one about every three weeks to remove the waste my body seems incapable of removing itself.


----------



## MarianneK (May 22, 2011)

Hi flyingfish, I have a lot of sympathy for your struggle with IBS. I know people often say one is lucky to not have other, more dangerous, diseases. The truth though is that IBS is a very disabling disease which makes it hard to cope with daily life and keep a normal work life. Personally I managed to cure my constipation with magnesium oil (see my post: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140495-magnesium-oil-and-ibs/), I don't know if pregnant pepole should take it, but you could probably consult your physician about it. For me it's a new life, I can plan things that I want to do proffesionally and privately. I find it incredible that the medical establishment can ignore such an obvious cause for constipation such as magnesium deficiency. Without adequate levels of it the muscles cramp and contracts without relaxing properly. When I asked my physician a long time ago if he thought it could be magnesium he said no, it would be something with the nerves he said. Stating that it is something with the intestinal nerves was off course just a way to say that he had absolutely no idea, which makes one wonder what they learn in medschool these days. I am not saying magnesium is the cause for everyone, one has to go through the list of potential causes first like food allergies and intolerances. I wish you the best of luck with the rest of the pregnancy and curing your IBS. It is possible, as I am living proof. best, Marianne


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in the same boat as you my friend , I've been dealing with IBS since the age of 16 and I just turned 22 last week. It has been a struggle and sometimes It even feels like It just getting worse. I feel bloated and distended every day and no matter how much I go to the bathroom the bloating and distension is always there and It had been ruining my life . I have seen about more than 10 doctors and they all tell me the same thing that I have been there done that and nothing works. If I end up going to the emergency room they will do a bunch of test on me and everything will come back negative except for that I am full of poop . I ask myself how could I be full of poop If I go to the bathroom everyday almost .


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

paraAdrian said:


> I am in the same boat as you my friend , I've been dealing with IBS since the age of 16 and I just turned 22 last week. It has been a struggle and sometimes It even feels like It just getting worse. I feel bloated and distended every day and no matter how much I go to the bathroom the bloating and distension is always there and It had been ruining my life . I have seen about more than 10 doctors and they all tell me the same thing that I have been there done that and nothing works. If I end up going to the emergency room they will do a bunch of test on me and everything will come back negative except for that I am full of poop . I ask myself how could I be full of poop If I go to the bathroom everyday almost .


Have you had a Sitz marker test done? If not ask the next GI doctor you see about arranging one. You do need to be off laxatives for a week, which is really difficult if you're like me and dependent on laxatives, but if you retain lots of markers after 5 days it gives doctors an insight into how bad your problem is. In my first one I had 59 / 60 markers left in me after 5 days (to be honest was probably 60 markers but they miscounted because I didn't have a BM during that time). Before that my GP thought that I had a particularly stubborn case of IBS but once he got the results of the transit study he realised how bad the situation was. If on the other hand, you have the transit test and it doesn't show slow transit constipation, they can begin to test you for things like pelvic outlet dysfunction or other reasons for your constipation. HTH


----------



## flyingfish (Oct 21, 2011)

paraAdrian said:


> I am in the same boat as you my friend , I've been dealing with IBS since the age of 16 and I just turned 22 last week. It has been a struggle and sometimes It even feels like It just getting worse. I feel bloated and distended every day and no matter how much I go to the bathroom the bloating and distension is always there and It had been ruining my life . I have seen about more than 10 doctors and they all tell me the same thing that I have been there done that and nothing works. If I end up going to the emergency room they will do a bunch of test on me and everything will come back negative except for that I am full of poop . I ask myself how could I be full of poop If I go to the bathroom everyday almost .


Since I posted this, I have been taking the psyllium husk almost everyday. I found a way to take it so it doesn't overload me. Now I just drink it in water and spread out the dosage of 3 big spoons throughout each day. Either that helped with taking the husk or my body just got more used to me taking it. I don't take it in oatmeal anymore. But let me tell you, for the first time in my life I am actually going to the bathroom about every day. The news I wanted to share with you is that now I am seeing the old stuff come out. Just because you go everyday doesn't mean the old stuff is coming out. It took a month of husk everyday for it to start for me. I know it is older because it is different colors bunched together and smellier (TMI sorry). So I do believe the psyllium husk is scraping the walls clean. Maybe you should try it. Its kind of tough because you have to really stick to the high dosage for a few months every single day, but I think you'll be glad you did. My psyllium husk is NOT powder. It is the whole husks. Maybe you can find it at the health food store. And drink as much water as you can.The husk is helping very much with the constipation, but it didn't solve the pain that comes with eating trigger foods. Butter is my worst trigger food, then other dairy products. I very seldom eat meat. I love bread, but I find that too much of anything causes problems. I am starting to think that it might be possible to take some control over my IBS, but it requires being very strict about my diet. I've always wanted to be lean and healthy, but I've been over 30% body fat for as long as I can remember. I want to be about half that. For years I prayed that God would help me have the discipline to be very lean and healthy. I think the IBS will force the discipline on me. Maybe God gave me IBS as an answer to my prayer. I don't think it is cruel because if I manage it properly, it won't bother me much AND I'll be lean and healthy. Praise God for IBS!! How's that for positive thinking?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> How's that for positive thinking?


Awesome Flyingfish! Congrats to you! May your success continue and be something you can build upon!


----------



## StayPositive (Nov 14, 2011)

flyingfish said:


> Since I posted this, I have been taking the psyllium husk almost everyday. I found a way to take it so it doesn't overload me. Now I just drink it in water and spread out the dosage of 3 big spoons throughout each day. Either that helped with taking the husk or my body just got more used to me taking it. I don't take it in oatmeal anymore. But let me tell you, for the first time in my life I am actually going to the bathroom about every day. The news I wanted to share with you is that now I am seeing the old stuff come out. Just because you go everyday doesn't mean the old stuff is coming out. It took a month of husk everyday for it to start for me. I know it is older because it is different colors bunched together and smellier (TMI sorry). So I do believe the psyllium husk is scraping the walls clean. Maybe you should try it. Its kind of tough because you have to really stick to the high dosage for a few months every single day, but I think you'll be glad you did. My psyllium husk is NOT powder. It is the whole husks. Maybe you can find it at the health food store. And drink as much water as you can.The husk is helping very much with the constipation, but it didn't solve the pain that comes with eating trigger foods. Butter is my worst trigger food, then other dairy products. I very seldom eat meat. I love bread, but I find that too much of anything causes problems. I am starting to think that it might be possible to take some control over my IBS, but it requires being very strict about my diet. I've always wanted to be lean and healthy, but I've been over 30% body fat for as long as I can remember. I want to be about half that. For years I prayed that God would help me have the discipline to be very lean and healthy. I think the IBS will force the discipline on me. Maybe God gave me IBS as an answer to my prayer. I don't think it is cruel because if I manage it properly, it won't bother me much AND I'll be lean and healthy. Praise God for IBS!! How's that for positive thinking?


AMEN! I feel the same way! I was doing the supplements in very high dosages and going to the bathroom everyday! i've had it for 2 yrs now and what triggered it was my job. I know, I know but my job was stressing me out which led to depression then to eating all the wrong things to my body saying 'enough is enough'! I started to suffer with the abdominal pain and leaky gas. I did so much research and eventually found this site. I've been using it for about 5 months now but haven't joined. So now i'm official on here and just want to thank everyone for there post. Even though i have my bad days, what keeps me going is my strong spiritual family, friends and this site.This has helped me move forward and manage this awful problem.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have started to take pysslium husk but it very difficult as it seems to create a very full feeling I will see if I can drink it on it own that might be the best way to take I will have to give it a try see what happens thanks for the post and the positive message it good to hear that. I hope you can find a way to deal with your IBS and I am working toward the same goal. I have the exact different promblem I am trying to put some weight on it is very tough for me to do that, like you thought I have cut out meats, fish and dairy it was just to hard for my system to digest, I have been feeling alot better because I never really wanted to eat meat, but everybody kept telling me I had to ave the protein and one day I just collapsed and started to eat meat again and it seems to me that this made my condishion alot worse not better. I always made it point to buy the humanly raised livestock but I felt bad. Anyways I just wanted to post to stay thank you andkeep on keeping on.Your Friend Andrew


----------



## StayPositive (Nov 14, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> I have started to take pysslium husk but it very difficult as it seems to create a very full feeling I will see if I can drink it on it own that might be the best way to take I will have to give it a try see what happens thanks for the post and the positive message it good to hear that. I hope you can find a way to deal with your IBS and I am working toward the same goal. I have the exact different promblem I am trying to put some weight on it is very tough for me to do that, like you thought I have cut out meats, fish and dairy it was just to hard for my system to digest, I have been feeling alot better because I never really wanted to eat meat, but everybody kept telling me I had to ave the protein and one day I just collapsed and started to eat meat again and it seems to me that this made my condishion alot worse not better. I always made it point to buy the humanly raised livestock but I felt bad. Anyways I just wanted to post to stay thank you andkeep on keeping on.Your Friend Andrew


hey andrew,don't feel bad, i'm in the same boat. meat really doesn't agree with me because my system has slowed down, but that doesn't stop me. i just stick to eating seafood and occasionally i'll eat chicken or turkey. I use a digestive aid that has a papaya (papin) and pineapple enzyme. I use those each day before and after a meal. When my body is unable to digest meats or when the psyllium makes me fill full, the supplement helps break it down (without it being to lose, if you understand what i'm saying) if you notice most directions for taking psyllium is drink plenty of water because it can clog your intestines even more. I do that but as a 'sidekick' or a little 'helper' i take those and eat plenty of papayas (i love the way it tastes!)


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply yea I am taking digestive enzymes as well, I still keep away from meat, fish , and dairy recently I just feel so much better with out it, like 100 times better, way less bloating and pain, the frist time in about a year I have been thinking if this continues I will be able to return to work. Just have to find a way to put some weight on and keep it on. Could be due to other reason only time will tell I also feel better about the fact that I can live with out meat I hated killing the animals anyways that is just me, I stopped taking the pysilluim I got really jamed up, not sure what caused it? Anyways I really like your attiude about things keep on keeping on. I used a laxative called Lactulose to try to get things moving again any type of laxative is really hard on my system, I am highly sensitve to any chemical or medication lots of very bad experiance with medications. Andrew


----------



## dixiegirl (Dec 9, 2011)

flyingfish said:


> Since I posted this, I have been taking the psyllium husk almost everyday. I found a way to take it so it doesn't overload me. Now I just drink it in water and spread out the dosage of 3 big spoons throughout each day. Either that helped with taking the husk or my body just got more used to me taking it. I don't take it in oatmeal anymore. But let me tell you, for the first time in my life I am actually going to the bathroom about every day. The news I wanted to share with you is that now I am seeing the old stuff come out. Just because you go everyday doesn't mean the old stuff is coming out. It took a month of husk everyday for it to start for me. I know it is older because it is different colors bunched together and smellier (TMI sorry). So I do believe the psyllium husk is scraping the walls clean. Maybe you should try it. Its kind of tough because you have to really stick to the high dosage for a few months every single day, but I think you'll be glad you did. My psyllium husk is NOT powder. It is the whole husks. Maybe you can find it at the health food store. And drink as much water as you can.The husk is helping very much with the constipation, but it didn't solve the pain that comes with eating trigger foods. Butter is my worst trigger food, then other dairy products. I very seldom eat meat. I love bread, but I find that too much of anything causes problems. I am starting to think that it might be possible to take some control over my IBS, but it requires being very strict about my diet. I've always wanted to be lean and healthy, but I've been over 30% body fat for as long as I can remember. I want to be about half that. For years I prayed that God would help me have the discipline to be very lean and healthy. I think the IBS will force the discipline on me. Maybe God gave me IBS as an answer to my prayer. I don't think it is cruel because if I manage it properly, it won't bother me much AND I'll be lean and healthy. Praise God for IBS!! How's that for positive thinking?


----------



## casamia (Dec 19, 2011)

flyingfish said:


> I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Also having hideous day. It's a daily battle whether to go to the ER or not. My stomach tells me to go but my head tells me it is another waste of time.


----------



## becca may (Dec 22, 2011)

flyingfish said:


> I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## becca may (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey there Flyingfish- I read your post and wanted to share my story and hopefully some advice.I am close in age- I am 25, and have been suffering from IBS-C for as long as I can remember (which dates back to age 3-4). I have struggled for YEARS to find relief from this problem. Anyway- I have been to multiple gastrointestinal doctors, with some good results so I am going to share them. I have come to terms with the fact that I need to be on medications to control my IBS symptoms and pain. Once I got over that, I searched for relief. I first tried Amitiza, which is supposed to work, but unfortunately I had an allergic reaction to it. But that may be a good choice for you once you have your baby. Next, I was put on a number of antispasmodics, which offered some relief, but not enough to want to stay on them. About 4 years ago, a gastroenterologist put me on Levbid. It was a LIFESAVER, for about 3 months. When I moved back to my hometown, my pharmacy only carried a different generic brand of this medication and I ended up getting a drug rash from it. After that my doctor that I started seeing when I moved did not want me to try that medication again in fear of having another reaction to it. So I finally gave into the idea of SSRI (antidepressants). I work in the mental health field and have a good handle on psychotropic medication so I was willing to give it a try. The doctor started me on Zoloft, and it was great!!!! The only downfall was a decrease in sex drive. I stayed on the Zoloft for a number of months and not only did it block the pain, but it relieved the constipation! However, I did not like the decreased libido so I switched to Imipramine, which is a tri-cyclic antidepressant. The downfall to this: it gets rid of the pain, but does not help the constipation. I am going to make an appointment with my doctor this week to go back in and I am going to hopefully try the Amitiza again, hoping it was just a fluke reaction. If that doesn't work I am going to go back on the Zoloft or another SSRI and just deal because I felt great on it!I have also tried all of the over-the-counter options out there. Taking fiber supplements when you have IBS-C just makes me more bloated and uncomfortable. I abused laxatives in high school because I would go 2 weeks to a month with no bowel movement so I try to stay away from them.My advice- go and talk to your doctor, and if you haven't before, get a referral to a gastroenterologist.And if you don't like your doctor- find a new one! I had to shop around before I found one that would listen and after that things got better.Good luck and I'll post if I find any other effective treatments. Luckily my doctor is very proactive towards my treatment.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

StayPositive said:


> hey andrew,don't feel bad, i'm in the same boat. meat really doesn't agree with me because my system has slowed down, but that doesn't stop me. i just stick to eating seafood and occasionally i'll eat chicken or turkey. I use a digestive aid that has a papaya (papin) and pineapple enzyme. I use those each day before and after a meal. When my body is unable to digest meats or when the psyllium makes me fill full, the supplement helps break it down (without it being to lose, if you understand what i'm saying) if you notice most directions for taking psyllium is drink plenty of water because it can clog your intestines even more. I do that but as a 'sidekick' or a little 'helper' i take those and eat plenty of papayas (i love the way it tastes!)


What kind of digestive aid do you take? Thanks


----------



## Austin93 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello,Just want to let you know you are definitely not the only one. I am a college student heavily struggling with IBS-C. I am on several medications for both my anxiety and constipation and I am getting frustrated with the medicines not working all of the time. I just try to keep my head up and follow my d.r.'s orders to the best of my ability. Just keep your head up and try to look at the bright side of everything.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

If YOU give up, then the rest of us might, too. You CAN take it anymore. You've gone through it everytime you had a flair-up, so this time may not be any different to any other time you had one. What else can you do about it anyway? It's not like we can avoid it. Just do what is the most comforting for your symptoms. Do what relaxes you the most. Many times i've almost given up and became suicidal. You don't wanna let your mind get to that point. It's just a lot of hard work is all. Everytime you have a flair-up, just think well at least you're not giving birth. As i think that's a much worser pain. Think about only the things that make you smile and laugh.


----------



## Mr. Hungry (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicole Graziano said:


> Colonics have always been my savior. I get one about every three weeks to remove the waste my body seems incapable of removing itself.


I'm glad the colonics worked for you Nicole, unfortunately they haven't worked for me. It is a relief to have a good clean-out but the one weird problem I am having is that I find the pipe being inserted into my rectum quite painful. The colonic practitioner I used was quite good, I'm sure that the pain I experienced was not due to her being heavy handed, I find all rectal examinations to be physically painful and yet several inspections and a colonoscopy have confirmed hat there is no obstruction/growth or any obvious reason for it. My anal sphincter muscle appears to be ever so tight, the colonic practitioner told me she had never come across such difficulty in inserting the pipe before, it was difficult even to keep the damn thing in place. For this reason I really can't resort to colonics at all now.Has anyone else experienced this or have any ideas as to why this happens ?


----------



## wilt (Jan 3, 2012)

flyingfish said:


> I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


i put this on another post but i thought i would use it again-- i want to help others who are going thru what i went thrui have had similar problems since youth and have spent 30+ trying diets, alt. medicine and regular medicine. I have had success on this.- here is my advice1. i decided long ago not to use medicines or laxatives unless it is urgent for 2 reasons- you can become dependent on them and they don't help you determine the source of the problem- they mask it2. it is a very rare doctor who can help you - medicine is only now beginning to understand the intricacies of the GI system. Constipation is more rare than diarrhea and so you will have that much more difficulty with finding doctors3. you can help yourself if you have good discipline4. I feel we suffer from an improper mix of gut bacteria which inhibits stool formation- that is the reason for narrow stools-- probiotics may help long term- get a probiotic that is third party tested for quality- it will cost some $5. the FODMAPS diet may help-a gluten free diet helped me and wheat is a FODMAP and has gluten6. Do you have oily or greasy stools-- this may mean additional issues


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

Some of what you describe is similar to Gastroparesis/Pseudo-obstruction. In particular:


> Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours


Have you had a Gastric Emptying Study performed on you? GP is condition goes very quietly under-diagnosed, particularly the idiopathic and post-viral forms. If this is what you have, I may be able to offer you some assistance as I am navigating these waters as well. I have gastroparesis and chronic constipation. Anyway, the test is very, very simple. You eat an isotopic tracker and they watch it pass through you. If it passes too slowly, you have Gastroparesis, like me. Most doctors miss it. It took me 5 doctors to find mine (not to mention the ER visits!).







It was very frustrating. If your doctors are frustrating you, toss em and get new ones. Rinse and repeat until someone helps you. It is the only way. Good luck, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

flyingfish said:


> I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


I have a solution. I am 27 and have also been suffering with IBS for about 10 years. My main symptom has been wind with constipation. Before I give you a solution to cure your constipation, let me just say this:Recent study has shown that IBS could very well be linked to a small intestine bacterial overgrowth. Many IBS sufferers who have been tested for this by a Hydrogen Breath Test have tested positive. It seems people with IBS have too much bad bacteria in their small bowl. This can result in gas, bloating, loose stools, constipation, cramps, and poor digestion. The majority of doctors are not fully aware of this, but my advice to you is to have a Hydrogen Breath Test to see if you have an overgrowth of bad bacteria in your gut. There are medications that are used to kill the bad bacteria that can be prescribed by your doctor. Keep pushing your doctor until he/she listens. Even if the doctor has to throw you out, don't back down. However, if they don't do Hydrogen Breath Tests in your country I would suggest this:My best advice to you would be to eat like a caveman. If you are serious about beating this problem, you will have to eat like a caveman. Dairy, gluten, sugar, and fatty foods are to be avoided completely. Milk is bad. Ignore the lies and myths that milk is good for you. Milk is NOT good for you. It's only good for calves. Milk was never intended for humans, only mother's milk is good. Gluten is also bad for you i/e bread and pasta etc. These are not natural foods. Sugar also feeds bad bacteria like a hungry lion. The combination of dairy, gluten, sugar, and fatty foods put a big strain on your digestive system. Is it any wonder why so many people are sick today? We think these foods are normal, but the're not. The caveman would grow up living on seeds, nuts, fruit, vegetables, and meat. The caveman would never eat dairy, gluten, sugar, or fatty foods like burgers or fries.My diet consists of organic and dairy and gluten free cereals. I eat nuts, strawberries, and blueberries. I also eat salads and vegetables. That's it. No dairy, gluten, sugar, or fatty foods. As a result my IBS has improved dramatically. The difficulty is sticking to these foods because when you are surrounded by junk food, it's hard to resist. It's like an alcoholic trying to avoid alcohol when it's all around him. You need to have will power.There are a few IBS sufferers who claim that they still haven't been helped by eating this healthy diet. However, you have to give it time. You have spent years feeding the bad bacteria. You can't just expect to eat healthy for a few months and then be cured. It may take a long time before you are cured. When the bad bacteria gets the upper hand, it may take a long time to get the balance back. But the longer you fight it, the better your symptoms will become. And don't do it 50% do it 100% Don't eat fruit and veg one day and then eat dairy and gluten the next day. Cut out these bad foods altogether and stick at it. It's hard, but still possible. Now, for constipation I recommend this:There is something called Amaranth Grain. So far I've only been able to purchase it off the internet. It is organic and gluten free, and just a small amount has over 15g of protein and fibre. It will keep you regular. You just boil it in water for 20-25 minutes. It is very healthy and easy to digest, and will keep you very regular. It's a little expensive but it's worthy it. But I would strongly consider you look into "bacterial overgrowth." And don't rely on your doctor, many of them are full of horse manure.Hope I helped


----------



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

flyingfish said:


> I have been suffering from IBS with constipation for about a decade now, and I'm only 26. In my teens, I went to the emergency room several times for disabling stomach pain. They would x-ray me to check my appendix and then send me home with a pain killer. When I finally went to the doctor's office, I was diagnosed with IBS after some tests, including a colonoscopy. Once I "understood" that constipation was the cause, I began to rely heavily on laxatives. I would just wait for my stomach to start to hurt, then I would go to the pharmacy and get the strongest laxative I could find. Most of the time, the laxatives would work and then I would feel better again. Sometimes I would let it get so bad that enemas didn't even work, but I knew as long as I could flush out my colon, the pain would leave. It got to the point where I couldn't remember the last time I had a bowel movement without heavy laxatives. I was relying on them to make me go about two or three times a month. Along side the laxatives, I was taking all kinds of colon cleanse pills, going to the gym to run, avoiding trigger foods, and I even went 27 days without food on the Master Cleanse in hopes that health would come in a new beginning. Even though I had problems, my life felt livable enough -- until I became pregnant. I knew I had to stop the laxatives. I tried explaining things to my pregnancy doctor, asking her for a laxative that was safe, and she totally did not understand my problem. She made me feel terrible. She told me that everyone gets constipated and I'll be fine, then ignored my request for help even though I was crying in her office. My IBS has made me to hate doctors; they all treat me like my problems are insignificant and then they just tell me to calm down because the reason I have IBS is because I'm upset. Very frustrating. The first trimester, I ate less than 600 calories a day, did nothing but sleep, and lost about 12 pounds. I felt terrible for my baby because I really do care, but I just couldn't bare the pain of eating like a normal person. The second trimester, I ate normal amounts, but I took senna pills 4 or 5 times because some websites said it was safe during pregnancy (but some said it was dangerous). The third trimester (I presently have 2 months remaining), I discovered raw psyllium husk. I took three big spoons in a huge bowl of hot oatmeal every day for a couple of weeks, then my bowels formed nicely and actually moved. Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to eat that much husk and oatmeal. I have to force it down. When I am done, I am way too full and I want to puke. I feel dizzy and can't move for the next two hours. I don't want any more food until several hours later even though I need food for the baby. I simply can't do it. It makes me feel terrible, so I can't take the amount of husk I need to regulate myself without being every bit as miserable as I am when I'm constipated. Being pregnant made me realize that I can't live on laxatives the rest of my life. The frequency of pain is only getting worse. Now two or three days of every week are consumed by it. That might be because during pregnancy I have been eating plain yogurt and drinking milk and eating eggs for the sake of the baby. I am really suffering and I can't live like this forever. I don't want to go back to depending on laxatives. My life is one big IBS attack. I don't do anything outside the home. It is very upsetting. Tears of frustration come to my eyes even now. I can't convince doctors that I have a problem, so does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

My daughter is 11yo and has missed over 12. Weeks of school supposedly because of IBS. Her chronic pain dr thinks she has it. She has sever constipation and requires high dose laxatives daily to have a bm. She started amytriptiline about two weeks ago. I'm hoping the combination of amytriptiline and laxatives will help her. She has been in terrible pain. In the beginning she had gastroparesis and now we are left with chronic abdominal pain and chronic constipation. She has had several dr visits, hospitalization, and bowel management. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------

